# INKBIRD Review



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2019)

I was fortunate to receive a INKBIRD  IHT - 1p Digital Thermometer to review. 
First INKBIRD thank you for this opportunity.

I find this to be a very fine instrument with a high quality of accuracy. It has a plus or minus of 1 degree C plus or minus of 2 degrees F. It is very easy to calibrate.
It has a range of -50 degrees F to 572 degrees F ( -50 to 300 C). It is also waterproof.
A great feature is it has a rechargeable battery and comes with the cord to do so.

I have 2 INKBIRD HET-F001 instant read now and will proudly add this to my collection. My next (on my Christmas list) is a INKBIRD 4 probe thermometer.

I did not take test photos because SteveH did a fantastic job of photos in his review of this unit and you can see that under the Meat Thermometer section of this forum.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2019)

Thanks for the like Winterrider it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks nice...once my javelin pro dies will most likely go with this. I'd be real happy to write a review on that IRF-4S for them!


----------



## udaman (Nov 7, 2019)

i did a review on both of those , i really like the range of the IRF-4S one thing the base unit magnet 
isn't very strong, also all 4 temp displayed at the same time is a plus , also no more phone apps. the IHT-1P is fast and accurate, also i like the magnet so u can stick stick to your fridge or what ever. thumbs up for inkbird


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks to all for the likes they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Dutch (Nov 27, 2019)

I was invited to test the IBT-4XS. Upon arrival, the product was well packaged. I followed the setup instructions and the thermometer paired right up to my phone.
Used the thermometer on a turkey breast; 1 probe for internal smoker temp and the other probe to monitor the internal temperature of the turkey breast.
The temperature range and timer feature was easy to set. 
Another plus over other thermometers I have used it that you can still use this thermometer while it is charging!
A great product and one that I would recommend to anyone wanting quality and ease of use.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Nov 27, 2019)

Dutch said:


> I was invited to test the IBT-4XS. Upon arrival, the product was well packaged. I followed the setup instructions and the thermometer paired right up to my phone.
> Used the thermometer on a turkey breast; 1 probe for internal smoker temp and the other probe to monitor the internal temperature of the turkey breast.
> The temperature range and timer feature was easy to set.
> Another plus over other thermometers I have used it that you can still use this thermometer while it is charging!
> A great product and one that I would recommend to anyone wanting quality and ease of use.


Thanks for the feedback


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 30, 2019)

smokerjim Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## dr k (Dec 1, 2019)

I wouldn't intentionally get it wet but there's the piece of mind with rain, splashes and accidents.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 1, 2019)

dr k I agree no need to take the chance but it is a piece of mind knowing it is resistant. 

Warren


----------

